

Ask HN: Is Now.JS Abandonware? - _lex

Against our better judgement, we're using Now.JS to power some side projects. But their blog hasn't been updated in &#62; a year, and their main website seems to be down.<p>http://blog.nowjs.com/
www.nowjs.com/.<p>I thought they raised funding?
======
Jhsto
They told somewhere in their website (or was it in Github) that the project is
deprecated. They even don't seem to respond to pull requests, which is bit
alarming. The reason for it might have been their new commercial websocket
service.

I myself used NowJS in my first websocket applications, but have then moved
onto Socket.IO and other more niche kind of solutions. NowJS lacked and still
lacks some newer features and it is bit buggy. If I would be you, I'd just try
my best to adopt something which is and will be maintained for some time, or
just start from something simple and build my own.

To answer to the original question, yes.

~~~
_lex
That sucks.

------
beck5
Yes. My site www.sharelatex.com was built on nowjs originally, it taught me a
good lesson in not trusting random open source projects. I moved over to
socket.io about 4 months ago which has far bigger community so feel a bit
safer.

